# My insurance journey so far



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Car: 60 plate R35, y-pipe and Cobb, tracker, garage
Me: 37, 6 points, 11 years NCB

quotes so far (all with XS between £650-£1k):

ManningUK(current broker) - £1300
A-Plan - £1800 (!!)
Admiral - £1600
Sky - £1200
Keith Michaels - £1100
Competition - £1073

amazing the range of quotes. (particularly disappointed with A-Plan:chairshot!)


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello,

I noticed that you have not Tried Adrain Flux, give them a buzz and fingers crossed.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> Car: 60 plate R35, y-pipe and Cobb, tracker, garage
> Me: 37, 6 points, 11 years NCB
> 
> quotes so far (all with XS between £650-£1k):
> ...


Sorry to hear that but it was not a lack of effort on my behalf..

Called every underwriter we deal with and gave them your full history including previous driving experience.

The GTR is always a tricky vehicle to insure simply down to the value and the repair costs if an accident occurs.

Please keep me in mind for next year, and with a years claim free driving on the GTR under your belt I may be able to help.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan,

It wasn't a personal go at you, I know you do your best, but I was disappointed with A-Plan as they claim to be GTR specialists. I just don't understand how that quote was nearly £800 more than the best quote I got, and, as you can see, was the highest quote of the lot!

I am awaiting a quote from Flux..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you are planning on doing any track days at all, KM is the best bet, only £60 and it's covered on there too.:wavey:


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

All of them, excluding Admiral I think, had 5 track days included.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> Dan,
> 
> It wasn't a personal go at you, I know you do your best, but I was disappointed with A-Plan as they claim to be GTR specialists. I just don't understand how that quote was nearly £800 more than the best quote I got, and, as you can see, was the highest quote of the lot!
> 
> I am awaiting a quote from Flux..


Understood..

I have insured a few GTR's recently and our rates are usually competative. Think our underwriters must have been having an off day.

Try me again next year :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Didn't hear back from Flux, which, besides from being rude, probably means they couldn't better the quotes I had already had. I think I'm gonna go with KM as their xs was 650 compared to 1k with competition. 

Take home message: it pays to shop around!


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Went with Competition in the end as the KM policy had a maximum payout of £500 for the windscreen!! :runaway:

It just shows that you need to check the details before you sign up!


----------

